
Does Engineering Education Breed Terrorists? - stygiansonic
http://chronicle.com/article/Does-Engineering-Education/235800
======
humbleMouse
This is the dumbest headline I have seen in a while on hackernews!

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
How do you feel about it in the context of the article.

